# Glenn your bound to know this......



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

My double baskets gone and died and its the only one I use, its 53mm and I've heard they are quite cheap to buy in bulk??.......also why would it die?......its got a small hole and what looks like a small rubber gasket....looks all very unnecessary...I just want a plain double one.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No need to buy in bulk - you can pick up 53mm baskets fairly cheaply as singles.

Sounds like a pressurised basket that you currently use.

Let me dig out a link for you for some 53mm basket options

53mm La Spaziale baskets should fit nicely

CoffeeHit

Happy Donkey

As to why they die, pressure build up, heat, wear and tear - they all take their toll on baskets


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just ordered through coffee hit.....I've used those and less hidden fees and cheaper postage than happy donkey...........thanks again dude







......


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok just had a thought, what difference will the non-pressurised basket make??........and why do they put pressurised ones on in the 1st place??


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Pressurised baskets are used to make more crema, and help pull a better shot for novices (kinda like a foamer on a steam wand)

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/is-this-filter-design-normal-t1390.html

Baskets always go at the most annoying time, so when you're ordering order a couple and always have a spare


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondering will the pressure on my machine be to much for a non pressurised basket??..............I can't see that it will but you never know...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, you'd need a heck of a lot more pressure to bend a basket out of shape.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks as always dude


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Sadly it doesn't fit, arrived this morning and the rim is too wide....the basket fits in snug and tight but can't get it under my group head







......don't know what to do now.....


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Take a file to it??


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

no file and pretty much bored with no coffee.........I'll just return I guess


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Best to return then

Is it a case of the basket being too wide or too high (eg a thinner gasket is required)?

Trying to find a UK Briel dealer is difficult. This is one of the pitfalls of using machines not widely available.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

indeed dude, returned it shall be.....just emailed my contact in Portugal to see if some could be sent......I just didn't want a pressurised one if possible......if I had the tools it would be easy to adapt the one from Coffee Hit.......


----------

